
Show HN: Dart-rpg – a browser-based RPG game maker written in Dart - Brad811
https://github.com/brad811/dart-rpg
======
swimfar
I bought 5 potions and it seems that I never run out. (Which doesn't actually
bother me because I have to use them often)

~~~
Brad811
Whoops, looks like items wouldn't be removed from your inventory when used in
battle. Just put out a fix for it, thanks for letting me know! (and sorry for
ruining your infinite potions)

------
drvortex
Game Player Demo does not run on Chrome Version 47.0.2526.35 beta-m (64-bit)

~~~
Brad811
Hm, that's not good! I've switched to Chrome Version 47.0.2526.35 beta-m
(64-bit) and am still able to play. In what way is it not working? What OS are
you on?

~~~
drvortex
Oh my bad. It does run but with extremely high input lag. I am on Windows 10.

------
cschep
very cool concept!

anyone else have any input lag?

------
zac1944
good job Brad!

~~~
Brad811
Thank you!

